# MECA TN state Finals 9/20/2015



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Who is planning to attend? Should be a good time.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tomorrow is show time!! See you there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Any updates yet ?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Kyle won Street. Kevin won Street Mod by .10. Tim won Modified. Kirk won Modex. Kelly was the Extreme champ.

Buncha K's there.....


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

And Marsha won Stock class


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mike took Master I think it was?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes Sir that is correct.


----------

